# 5.1 or pcm 2.0



## lartomar2002 (May 18, 2010)

i hope i am in the right forum. i have a directv 
hr22-100 receiver, bose home theater system and a vizio led-lcd tv. my question is, directv says it is broadcasting in 5.1 but bose hts indicates the signal is pcm 2.0, which is correct? all of my connections are hdmi. the station was watcing was hd and the movie promo said it was in 5.1. all of my device settings are dolby digital.:innocent::coocoo:


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

What's the model of the bose system?


----------



## lartomar2002 (May 18, 2010)

v10


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Hmm, the interesting thing is that, after a cursory examination of the manual and website, I can't tell if this bose system even decoded Dolby Digital. It seems like it sure should though.

Also, this was found with a google search:

_Hello, I recently purchased the V30 system. My playstation 3 and V30 are not communicating properly throught the hdmi interface. The V30 is playing audio at pcm 2.0 instead of dolby digital. Strange though the games play at 5.1 and sound great ,both Blu ray dvd’s and normal dvd’s both suffer this anomily. All the setting are correct, and still no 5.1 on dvd’s. Also the V30 , from what I understand is not able to decode true HD 5.1 surround sounds. I am not sure if anyone else has any information about these items but you seem very knowledgable about this product and your help would be greatly appreciated .Oh yea will the supplied speaker wire for the V30 be ok for in wall installation._

The recommended solution was to make sure bitstream is selected in your source (direct TV in this case). Try that and let us know if it helps.


----------



## lartomar2002 (May 18, 2010)

thanks, what i did was install a optical cable and rebooted dvr and everything is fine now. i think it was a diredtv software issue.


----------

